# 14g basket



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

I have not been having much luck with my machine its got a 14g basket and i have been loading it with 17-18g should i be using less around the 14g mark?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

icom102 said:


> I have not been having much luck with my machine its got a 14g basket and i have been loading it with 17-18g should i be using less around the 14g mark?


Dose, level and tamp.

Put a 10p coin on top of the puck.

Lock the PF. Don't make a beverage...

Unlock the PF.

Check whether there's an indentation: A small indentation the dose is correct, a deep indentation the dose is too high, no indentation and the dose is too low.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

cheers will try that


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

icom102 said:


> cheers will try that


How do you know its a 14 g basket > What machine ?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If the basket is indeed 14g then you shouldn't be putting 17-18g in it - but as Boots says are you sure it's 14g as they are less common than 18g baskets.

The 10p on top of a dry puck trick will give you your answer in any case.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

its supposed to be


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

icom102 said:


> its supposed to be


How do you know this ?

We are trying to help btw... Most stock double baskets are not 14g, just out of interest we are trying to establish why this basket would be 14g ( it may well be 14g but its worth checking ) . So what machine are you using and where is the basket come from . If you don't wanna answer fine , ill stop asking questions to try and help you .


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Can you post a picture of this basket please, we can then see if we can identify it for you and it's capacity.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

It's a kitchen aid and it says it is in the book I have a pic but don't know how to post it


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

According to KitchenAid manual, they only state single and double size for 30 ml single and 60 ml doubles and use one or two scoops depending on which basket you are using.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Part 55 is called "2 cups filter 12/14g"

http://www.partsguru.com/user/kitchenaid-espresso-artisan[1].pdf

So to answer your question: Yes, stop putting 18g in it.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Aren't those similar or the same as a Gaggia Classic? If so, as we know, the basket easily fits 18g


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

so whats the max 14g? i was putting in 17-18g


----------

